# Sistema de protección para parlantes con amplificadores a válvulas.



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 20, 2018)

Para aquellos que nos gusta reventar parlantes hay bastante lío cuando es con amplificadores valvulares, debido a que la distorsión armónica en bajas frecuencias es casi nula lo cual a parte de generar unos hermosos y profundos bajos, poco a poco le van pasando la cuenta de cobro y cuando uno selecciona la entrada de audio y si tienen teatro en casa, radio y/o tornamesa ya saben en que terminan los parlantes.

He visto los siguientes post en el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/index2.html

Entonces estos dos montajes son interesantes para evaluar cual se implementa como protección a nuestros amados y costosos parlantes.

Que opinan los demás integrantes de foro?. Por qué el dilema está en la transicion del rele por el arco eléctrico que se puede generar por el circuito abierto del transformador de salida que puede ser alto?

Se escuchan sugerencias...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2018)

Acá tenés otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/aporte-protector-parlantes-upc1237-52784/
El problema con la protección de parlantes en amplis valvulares es que: o dejan el secundario del trafo en circuito abierto, o lo ponen en corto a masa (al menos una rama)...y eso puede traer mas problemas que soluciones.
Pensando en voz alta, se me ocurre que para proteger el parlante el relay del protector debería conmutar el parlante por un resistencia de potencia e igual impedancia nominal que el parlante/baffle a proteger. De esa manera no corre riesgos el trafo, ni las valvulas ni los parlantes... pero hay que meditarlo un poco...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ese no sería un lío en los amplificadores Push-Pull con cátodo común y retroalimentación negativa. En donde la gran mayoría una de sus “ramas” está a masa. Tu observación es interesante por que Fisher fué de los primeros que usa esta configuración de resistencias y lo hizo para poder usar audífonos con estos amplificadores. El dolor de cabeza estaría en los que tienen canal central y su retroalimentación es positiva...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2018)

Tal ves sea porque recién me despierto de una FogoSiesta de nivel épico y todavía la mono-neurona no llegó a régimen de trabajo, pero no entiendo la necesidad de la protección en un valvular.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Y si le conectan todos los bafles del barrio en paralelo al amplificador del abuelo ? 

Y si le desconectan los parlantes , le ponen un audífono de cristal y le dan máximo volumen ?

​
Descargador gaseoso ? Varistor ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2018)

Para eso podría tener una ficha tipo Jack al desconectar el parlante deja una R conectada, y la protección, podria  tal vez con relay aparte o semiconductor forzar el volumen a masa, y evitar que los tubos se pongan rojos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves sea porque recién me despierto de una FogoSiesta de nivel épico y todavía la mono-neurona no llegó a régimen de trabajo, pero no entiendo la necesidad de la protección en un valvular.



Fogo para no reventar parlantes.!!!

Mcintonsh, Harman Kardon entre otros lo han implementado por esa razon.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le conectan todos los bafles del barrio en paralelo al amplificador del abuelo ?
> ​





Me estás diciendo Abuelo???​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

No no  hablo de los pibes del barrio


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2018)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Fogo para no reventar parlantes.!!!. . .


Pero esos son protectores por CC a la salida y retardo de conexión al encendido que en un valvuloso con transformador no se dan.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero esos son protectores por CC a la salida y retardo de conexión al encendido que en un valvuloso con transformador no se dan.



En cuanto a la CC tienes razón pero..... el retardo si es necesario cuando hay apagones en la red (los famosos sags) don Fogo. Te acuerdas de la rubli board que implemente en un ampli??


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenés otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/aporte-protector-parlantes-upc1237-52784/
> El problema con la protección de parlantes en amplis valvulares es que: o dejan el secundario del trafo en circuito abierto ..... ,



Exacto !!! Dr. Zoidberg  , nunca se debe dejar en valvulares, el secundario del transformador de salida en circuito abierto, sobre todo cuando hay señal y alto volumen, hay riesgo importante de quemar dicho transformador, y/o las válvulas de potencia : ver :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nsformador-salida-3k8-50w-157174/#post1204637

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2018)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> En cuanto a la CC tienes razón pero..... el retardo si es necesario cuando hay apagones en la red (los famosos sags) don Fogo. Te acuerdas de la rubli board que implemente en un ampli??



Nop, no la recordaba.

Ver el archivo adjunto 96358

*Edit:*
En mi vida habré tenido 3 amplificadores valvulares de marca y armado unos 6 de diversas potencias, incluyendo uno con válvulas de transmisión de algo menos de 1kW y nunca noté inconveniente alguno. 
Y aclaro que siempre fui muy hereje en el trato para con los mismos (Con los NO valvulosos también).


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, no la recordaba.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96358
> 
> ...



Pregunta estupida don Fogo: en esos amplis el rectificador era de estado solido o con valvulas???


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2018)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> En cuanto a la CC tienes razón pero..... el retardo si es necesario cuando hay apagones en la red (los famosos sags) don Fogo. Te acuerdas de la rubli board que implemente en un ampli??



En valvulares, si se rectifica con diodos de silicio, la tensión de placa aparece al instante, entonces sería apropiado el retardo, en los casos que la rectificación sea a válvula, la tensión de placa aparecerá en forma creciente conforme el aumento paulatino de emisión del filamento de la rectificadora, esto da tiempo al caldeo de las válvulas de potencia, digamos en otras palabras, que tensión y corriente aumentan en forma paulatina hasta alcanzar los valores de régimen, en estos casos considero no necesario el retardo.-

Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Y sinó tenían doble llave de encendido


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2018)

*¡ Odio !* las 5U4, a buen entendedor pocos rectificadores.

Tampoco me parece relevante aplicar violentamente, o casi, tensión de placa.

Lo que aparece casi al instante es la tensión de placa, la corriente va creciendo junto con el calentamiento.

Dentro de las muchas herejías realizadas fue hacer las pertinentes pruebas *¿ Que pasa si: ?* 

Aplico HV pero  filamentos, la señal de salida comienza a crecer paulatinamente
Aplico filamentos pero  HV, la señal de salida salta a máximo.

Y seguramente habrá habido muchas mas pruebas esotétricas, pero no las recuerdo


----------

